# RIP Otto Warmbier



## PhotonGuy (Jun 20, 2017)

Otto Warmbier, the young man who had been held by North Korean authorities for over a year has just died in Cincinnati, OH after being in a coma which was the condition he was in when he was released by North Korea. He got in trouble when he supposedly stole a propaganda sign in a North Korean hotel and he was convicted of hostile acts against the country. While you shouldn't steal stuff, especially not anything with a name or image of a North Korean leader while in that country he should not have died for that. People do dumb things but this is truly tragic how this has turned out.


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Our government has advice online about different countries, the warning about North Korea is quite plain. I assume similar advice is available to Americans. The bit about local customs and laws is quite stark. Korea, DPR (North Korea) travel advice - GOV.UK


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2017)

You are correct, @Tez, we have always been advised as well.

North Korea Travel Warning

And as evident by the recent tragic event.....what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 20, 2017)

I certainly wont go to North Korea but people make dumb mistakes. Its truly sad that it had to result in this.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I certainly wont go to North Korea but people make dumb mistakes. Its truly sad that it had to result in this.



This isn't the place to post a memorial to him. If you look at the print at the top of the section is says _"A place to post memories of, and tributes to departed practitioners of the arts, and other fallen warriors"_


----------



## KangTsai (Jun 22, 2017)

I find it hard to sympathise, largely because he thought going to North Korea would be a good idea in the first place.


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2017)

North Korea is a tough place to find out that your white, privileged, frat boy status is not universally recognized.


----------

